# Adding a second car, semi Exotic 2003 Porsche Boxster-like new



## diamondbruno9 (Sep 7, 2016)

So question guys, if I were to add my 2003 Boxster Convertible Porsche into my personal Uber Fleet, would that fall into the category as an exotic, where higher rider rates are charged, or am I dreaming , and mother and father Uber in the sky are laughing thinking someone should slap me for the mere thought of thinking a 2003 Porsche Convertible with 50,000 actual mileage, is up there with a Tesla, Bentley, or Maserati ?

Help me people.
Break it down.
If it qualified, what's the process anyway, or is so close to normal, that some of you uber driving siblings, just spit out your coffee laughing @







such an idiotic thread.

I would add it on to my personal uber fleet to cart celebrities around like in Scottsdale Az or in the Biltmore Area in Az if I made a little more dough w it.

Waiting to hear from ya all.

Thank you,

*diamond
<>

aka
5 Star ***** Diamond.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Too old you only qualify for uber eats


----------



## diamondbruno9 (Sep 7, 2016)

wk1102-

Thank u for that friend, so I know what are the parameters for a vehicle to qualify ie age, type and yr? What are the financial bennies etc. Like suppose I had a 4 door Porsche 2013 model
*2013 Porsche Panamera *vs my 2008 Rav 4-Normal rig. Give me/us a breakdown of how much more money using an exotic rig, would bring an Uber driver perhaps.

Please give me/us condensed explanation please

Also please define Uber Eats. 
Last question, for bonus round are Uber Eats>Uber Treats?

Love,
<>


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Um... yes


----------



## diamondbruno9 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok, loquacious one.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Two door vehicles wouldn't qualify for UberX...also they're not going to pay you more for having a nicer car on X than someone with a 7 year old corolla. So there is no benefit in driving a nicer car except maybe better ratings. Yet that's not even guaranteed as some passengers are just stuck up brats.
The operating costs of driving a Panamera will eat into your profits considerably even on a higher platfirm. To even qualify for something like Uber black/lux first see if your market is accepting anymore drivers. Then you'd either have to register with your states public safety department to become a limousine carrier or be attached to one with the proper license and commercial insurance. Then even so Uber is not just going to give you specific clients, you'd have to be on standby and wait for anonymous pings like everyone esle. For Black and Lux the pay per mile is more, but business is sparse. No one I talk to has been able to survive on the business of Uber alone.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Using a Porsche on Uber?

Lol.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> Using a Porsche on Uber?
> 
> Lol.


You would be surprised how many people drive nice cars just to get compliments from pax. Kind of a sad form of validation.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Since it's only 2 doors, it wouldn't qualify anyhow.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> You would be surprised how many people drive nice cars just to get compliments from pax. Kind of a sad form of validation.


If they want their ego stroked and pay for the privilege then why not just visit a "professional lady"

It will have a happier ending


----------



## shukris (Apr 24, 2014)

You can earn a lot by listing the Porsche on turo.com.


----------

